# جامعات سلامة مهنية



## Makkah_Tiger (1 يناير 2010)

*محتار بين : . . . . . . ياليت تساعدوني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يسعد صباحكم / مساءكم 

في البداية أحب أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع اللي يسهل وبين علي الكثير من الأمور . 

طيب خلونا نخش في الموضوع . 


أنا ولله الحمد حصلت على بعثة لدراسة بكالوريس هندسة السلامة في امريكا 

ومديري قالي لازم أختار من بين التخصصات التالية : 

occupational safety management -

occupational safety and health -

safety management - 

environmental health and safety - 

health and safety - 

safety engineering -*

ياليت توضحولي إش الفرق بينهم وأي التخصصات أفضل وهل في صعوبة في دراستها غير أنه لابد أن أكون مجيد لللغة الإنجليزية . 

ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
سامحوني علــ الإطالة . 

أخوكم 
براء​


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2010)

اخى براء

من عنوان الرنامج يصعب التفريق

لابد من استعراض عنواين المواد العلمية للحكم (يمكنك الدخول على موقع الجامعة و استعرض المعلومات عن كل برنامج و سوف تصل لحكم

او ينصحك احد يكون درس فى امريكا

تحياتى


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (1 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى براء
> 
> من عنوان الرنامج يصعب التفريق
> 
> ...





يعطيك العافية يالغالي علـــ المرور


----------



## علي الحميد (2 يناير 2010)

من خلال العناوين ... أجد أفضلها هو: 

*occupational safety and health -

لسببين: 

1- أنها تشمل الـ safety management 

2- أنها خاصة بالأعمال المهنية **occupational وهذا ما تريده الشركات الكبرى بالمملكة .. 

لكن الأهم وحسب معلوماتي أن لا يوجد بكالوريوس بهذا العنوان في أمريكا بل يجب أن تكون حامل لشهادة بكالوريوس فنية تدعمها بدورات تدريبية مكثفة من أوشا أو خلافه... 

ياريت تفيدنا بإسم الجامعة التي تعطي هذا البكالوريوس... 
*


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (2 يناير 2010)

علي السبيعي قال:


> من خلال العناوين ... أجد أفضلها هو:
> 
> *occupational safety and health -*
> 
> ...


 

هلا أخوي علي أنا حصلت الجامعة في موقع وزارة التعليم العالي واسمها: 
University of Central Missouri


----------



## sayed00 (2 يناير 2010)

اخى على و الاخوة لتتخذ قرار اطلع على المادة العلمية لكل قسم و متطلبات العمل بالمملكة و على اثرها يمكنك الوصول لقرار


هذا موقع قسم السلامة بالجامعة

http://www.ucmo.edu/ss/

و هذه هى الاقسام و المادة العلمية
*Occupational Safety & Health, Functional Major, B.S. Degree*

*Occupational Safety & Health*

http://www.ucmo.edu/ss/osh/program.cfm


Safety Management 

http://www.ucmo.edu/ss/safetymgt/program.cfm

Industrial Hygien

http://www.ucmo.edu/ss/mshygiene/program.cfm

Occupational Safety Management - M.S. Degree 

This professional degree is offered to prepare students to assist management in the effective use of resources for the development, implementation and assessment of a comprehensive safety and health program in a variety of occupational settings. 

http://www.ucmo.edu/ss/mssafety/program.cfm

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (2 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى على و الاخوة لتتخذ قرار اطلع على المادة العلمية لكل قسم و متطلبات العمل بالمملكة و على اثرها يمكنك الوصول لقرار
> 
> 
> هذا موقع قسم السلامة بالجامعة
> ...






يعطيك العافية وجعله في موازيين حسناتك 

وياك ياالغلا


----------



## sayed00 (2 يناير 2010)

و هذا ماستر اون لاين لمن يرغب

Occupational Safety Management

http://www.ucmo.edu/ucmonline/coursework/documents/DegreeHandoutOccSafety-MarketingFlyer.pdf​


----------



## علي الحميد (2 يناير 2010)

أنا قارنت بين التخصصين ووجدت إن نصيحتي الأولى أفضل اختيار وهو الـ Occupational ... 

وحتى أكون دقيق في تخصص الـOccupational يطلبون منك 6 ساعات اختياري .. يعني أنت تختار مواد في التخصص وتسجلها ... لو اخترت مادتين من بين المواد التالية:

Safe 4510 Loss Control

Safe 4520 Safety & Risk Analysis

Safe 4215 Transportation & Storage of Hazardous Materials

بتكون غطيت التخصصين تقريباً... 

الحقيقة ماشاء الله تبارك والله نغبطك (ولا نحسدك) على هذه الفرصة التي قد لاتأتي كثيراً لأن الطلب على متخصصين في السلامة سيزداد مع الوقت وستكون عملة نادرة ... 

أسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## safety_supervisor (6 يناير 2010)

lأرجوكم أفيدوني حول جامعات أجنبية أوروبية أو أمريكية أو أسيوية تقدم دراسات حول السلامة المهنية وذلك للضرورة 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## علي الحميد (6 يناير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172579.html

هنا تجد واحدة منها


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم



هذي أفضل جامعه على مستوى امريكا في دراسة السيفتي وهي الجامعه الوحديه اللي فيها برنامج البكالريوس والماستر


Murray State University

وانا أحد الطلاب في الجامعه حاليا وادرس OSHA

Occupational Safety & health Technology


اي خدمه حاااااضر


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*​ 


*هذي أفضل جامعه على مستوى امريكا في دراسة السيفتي وهي الجامعه الوحيده اللي فيها برنامج البكالريوس والماستر*​ 

*Murray State University*​ 
*وانا أحد الطلاب في الجامعه حاليا وادرس OSHA*​ 
*Occupational Safety & health Technology*​ 

*اي خدمه حاااااضر*​


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

هذي صفحة القسم في موقع الجامعه فيه شرح كامل عن الكورسات والبرامج

http://www.murraystate.edu/academics/hshs/osha/



على فكره انت بكالريوس ولا ماستر ؟؟


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

*هذي صفحة القسم في موقع الجامعه فيه شرح كامل عن الكورسات والبرامج*​ 
*http://www.murraystate.edu/academics/hshs/osha/*​ 



على فكره فيه واحد من الشباب متخرج من القسم على الصيف الماضي تقريبا وهو من مكه اذا تبغى اعطيك رقمه ويعطيك كل اللي تبغى من قريب مايقصر وهو كان رئيس النادي السعودي في الجامعه



القسم والجامعه من اروع مايكون شد حيلك والله يوفقك


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

!! Ahmed !! قال:


> *السلام عليكم*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





نتمنى لك التوفيق فى دراستك احمد

ياريت توافينا بتفاصيل اكثر عن برامج الماستر و مدى صعوبة الدراسة و هل بالامكان الدراسة عن بعد

عاوز تفاصيل

تحياتى


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

أهلا ياسعيد وجزاك الله خير على الدعوه الطيبه 


بالنسبه للدراسه ماهي صعبه ابدا خصوصا اذا كان عندك خبره سابقه بالتخصص بمعنى انك عارف ايش اللي جالس تدرسه ..


للأسف الجامعه مافيها اونلاين ولكن يقولون ان فيه فكره الدراسه عن بعد في السنوات القادمه ..


الماستر فيه تخصصين الاول Safety Managment

والثاني environmental

على فكره انا بكالريوس مش ماستر


اي اسئلة ثانيه حاضر


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

اشكرك احمد على سرعة الرد

اكيد بنتواصل لانى افك فى الماستر الاول لكن بدى تفاصيل عنة و عن المعيشة و السفر و الاقامة و التكلفة ... لانى احس ان موضوع الدراسة عن بعد احسة انة تجارى 

اشكرك


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (7 يناير 2010)

أولاً : سامحوني على عدم الرد لأني كنت مشغول مرررررررررهـ

ثانياً : لكم جزيييييييييييييل الشكر أحبتي

والعذر والسموحة اذا ثقلت عليكم 

والله يوفقكم دنيا وآخرهـ ويسدد خطاكم

أخوكم براء


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (7 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اشكرك احمد على سرعة الرد
> 
> اكيد بنتواصل لانى افك فى الماستر الاول لكن بدى تفاصيل عنة و عن المعيشة و السفر و الاقامة و التكلفة ... لانى احس ان موضوع الدراسة عن بعد احسة انة تجارى
> 
> اشكرك


 

الجامعه في مدينة موري بولاية كنتاكي المعيشه فيها نوعا ما رخيصه مقارنه بالمدن في الولايات الاخرى التاكس 6% تقريبا ..

المعلومات كثيره بصراحه بس اذا قررت الدراسه تواصل معاي على التلفون او الايميل ..


بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

يا أخوان هل في جامعات تدرس تخصص بكالوريس safety في بريطانيا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله الأخوين علي وسيد فصفصوا الموضوع بشكل جيد وشجعونا إذا بدنا شي موضوع بس نعطيهم العنوان لنلاقي منهم كل الدعم والجدية في المساعدة
هاي مزحة فقط
لأنو الأخوين علي وسيد دوماً سباقين في ابداء الدعم والمعونة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safety_supervisor (11 يناير 2010)

والله يا إخوان اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن الدراسة في هذا الموضوع

واعتذر عن التأخر في الرد بسبب عطل اصاب الحاسوب الخاص بي وانا الان استخدم حاسوب صديقي

لكن اخي كيف استطيع التواصل معك لافهم اكثر عن هذا الموضوع

وشكرا


----------



## Makkah_Tiger (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

يا أخوان هل في جامعات تدرس تخصص بكالوريس safety في بريطانيا


----------



## amr bakry (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ترسل لى الاميل الخاص بك لمعرفة تفاصيل اكثر عن الجامعة


----------



## ashrafss91 (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ أحمد 
معك أبو خالد لو تكرمت ممكن تجاوبني على بعض الاسئلة العامة حيث أنني متواجد في ولاية الباما وتبدأ دراستي في جامعة مورية ستيت يوم 10 اغسطس 
ارغب في الحضور إلى الولاية خلال هذا الاسبوع لترتيب أمور السكن والحضانه لطفلي خالد عمرة 3 سنوات فلو تكرمت لو ترسل لي معلومات عن المدينه مثل عناويين للسكن وللحضانات أكون شاكر لك 
وسامحني لو كانت مشاركتي خارج موضوعكم


----------



## ashrafss91 (2 أغسطس 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [*26* (*permalink*)] ashrafss91 
جديد







 








*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ أحمد 
معك أبو خالد لو تكرمت ممكن تجاوبني على بعض الاسئلة العامة حيث أنني متواجد في ولاية الباما وتبدأ دراستي في جامعة مورية ستيت يوم 10 اغسطس 
ارغب في الحضور إلى الولاية خلال هذا الاسبوع لترتيب أمور السكن والحضانه لطفلي خالد عمرة 3 سنوات فلو تكرمت لو ترسل لي معلومات عن المدينه مثل عناويين للسكن وللحضانات أكون شاكر لك 
وسامحني لو كانت مشاركتي خارج موضوعكم*​
ولو ممكن ترسلي ايميلك أو رقم الجوال


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (3 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أشرف حياك الله بس للاسف انا بالسعوديه حاليا وراجع بتاريخ 17 لموري ان شاء الله 


حاولت ارسلك رساله خاصه بس ماقدرت لازم مشاركاتي تتعدى 50 !! 

المهم ياليت ترسل لي ايميل على ahmed_Sac في الهوت ميل وتقدر برضوا تكلم رئيس النادي هناك ويساعد ان شاء الله مايقصر

ارسلي الايميل علشان اعطيك رقم الرجال



بالتوفييييييق


----------

